
Show HN: CSS3 transform example - grondilu
http://grondilu.github.io/css3.html
======
andrewmcwatters
For the confused: click and drag.

~~~
ninju
and for the really confused, click and drag on the background (not on the
video :-))

~~~
l1feh4ck
and if it got into a messy transformation, just reload the page.

